# La Colors



## starfck (May 7, 2010)

i didn't see a thread for la colors so i made one =D






DEVIOUS PALETTE





WINE AND ROSES PALETTE





CIRCUS PALETTE




TEASE PALETTE




WILDFLOWERS PALETTE




TEATIME PALETTE




MESMERIZE PALETTE


----------



## Candee Sparks (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

LA Colors 4 Color Quad "Truffles"







LA Colors 4 color Quad "Truffles"


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

LA COLORS 12 Color Palette "Traditional"
  	some colors swatched


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

LA Colors 10 Color Palette "Mineral Spa"
-some colors swatched on hand





  	LA Colors 10 Color Palette "Mineral Spa"


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

LA Colors 5 Color Metalllic Shadow "Wildflowers" EP42







  	Wildflowers- swatched in natural lighting/sun






  	LA Colors 5 Color Palette "Wildflowers"
  	swatched in natural lighting


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

LA Colors 10 Color Eyeshadow "Warm" BES482





LA Colors 10 Color Eyeshadow "Warm"
swatched three of the colors on hand-natural lighting, no flash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

LA Colors Mineral Eyeshadow "Beige"





  	LA Colors Mineral Shadow "Beige"
  	swatched on hand-natural lighting, no flash






  	LA Colors Mineral Shadow "Beige"
  	swatched on hand, natural lighting, no flash





  	LA Colors Mineral Eyeshadow "Beige"


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA COLORS Nail Lacquer Polish- Antique Rose


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA Colors Pressed Powder- Nude





  	LA Colors Pressed Powder- Nude







  	Swatched on finger lightly





  	Swatched on my hand- at night, no flash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA Colors Pressed Powder
  	new packaging





  	La Colors Pressed Powder- Tan


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA Colors Wet/Dry Makeup





  	Bottom of packaging





  	Wet/Dry Makeup- Light
  	-originally comes with a square sponge





  	Applied from compact- dry


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA Colors Mystic Foundation/Concealer Stick









  	Bottom of stick- Shade Nude





Shade: Nude
swatched on the left- blended out on the right





  	Swatched twice


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA Colors Concealer- Light





  	LA Colors Concealer- doe foot applicator





  	LA Colors Concealer "Light"
  	swatched on hand- blended out slightly- natural light- no flash





  	Shade: Light
  	swatched, then beside- blended out slightly


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

L.A. Colors Eyeliner & Eyeshadow Dual Pencils





Shade: Tantalize & Coffee





  	Swatched from left to right:
Tantalize- black liner-Coffee





  	On top: Tantalize
  	Middle: Black liner (on all ends of pencils)
  	Bottom: Coffee





  	Left to right- Slightly blended out
  	Tantalize-black liner-Coffee


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA COLORS Blush





  	Bottom of LA Colors Blush
  	Shade: Peach Rose





  	Shade: Peach Rose





  	Shade: Peach Rose
  	(swiped over twice)







  	Peach Rose
  	(swatched on hand- in natural lighting, no flash)


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA COLORS BLUSH





  	Shade: Blushing Pink





  	The inside of the blush- weird there is an foam tip applicator??









  	Swatched on finger







  	Swatched on hand-no flash-natural lighting


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA COLORS 12 Color Palette





  	LA Colors 12 Eyeshadow Palette "TRENDY"





TRENDY





  	a close of the palette





  	swatched some of the shadows
  	no primer- natural lighting- no flash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA Colors 5 color Palette 





  	Bottom of packaging





  	Darling




  	FIRST 3 SHADOWS



  	LAST 3 COLORS






  	some of the shadows swatched on fingers
  	3rd shadow, 4th shadow, 2nd shadow





  	swatched all shadows
  	-on bare hand, no primer or base, natural lighting, no flash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

L.A. Colors 12 Color Palette "Glamorous"





  	bottom of the package- labeling





  	A CLOSER LOOK





  	Swatched on hand
  	no primer or base-natural lighting-no flash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA Colors 6 Color Metallic Eyeshadow
  	(sorry about the awful flash/lighting)


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 12, 2012)

LA COLORS Eyeliner & Brow Pencils





LA Colors Eyeliners
  	In colors: Black Brown & Black
  	w/ lids off





  	Swatched:
  	Left- Black Brown
  	Right- Black





Black Brown- Black

  	-This are my absolute favorite pencil liners, they are super creamy & smooth & pigmented- Easy to apply & stay long!-


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 13, 2012)

LA COLORS Pressed Powders





  	LA COLORS Pressed Powders= Nude





  	-Nude-
  	Shown in true color-natural lighting, no flash




Swatched on finger
-the powder is soft, smooth, finely milled



 





  	Swatched heaviliy on to hand
  	-sorry its a bit blurry






	NUDE PRESSED POWDER





  	ON LEFT:  Tan
  	ON RIGHT: Nude





  	LA Colors Pressed Powder: Tan
  	-sorry for the blurry pictures




  	Tan
  	-it looks more orange on camera than in real life





  	Tan
  	swatched on hand, natural lighting, no flash


----------

